

Ask HN: Have you read The Alliance? - mrbird

Wondering what people in this community think of it.
======
anigbrowl
There is more than one book by that name. I presume you mean the management
one that came out this year, but perhaps you should provide a link or more
detail so people know what you're talking about.

